# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  { حينما يموت الضمير }

## أم أروى المكية

{ حينما يموت الضمير }


بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيْمِ

_ رأيت صديقي جالساً على كرسيه المطل على حديقة صغيرة... كرسيه هزاز خشبي ، واضعاً رجليه على طاولة ، ويبدو من وجهه أنه مهموم كعادته ، 
قلت له: مابك مهموم هل سمعت هذا الصباح خبر يزعجك 
زفر زفرة متوسطه ثم قال : تذكرت حال الأمة الإسلامية في هذا الزمن وما حل بها فأحزنني وضعها!!
فقلت له : وما السبب ياصديقي الذي تعتقده في قرارت نفسك؟ 
فقال لي: إنه سبب واحد فقط ليس له ثاني
... إنه موت الضمير ...
قلت : وكيف لم أفهم هل تحاول أن تبرر سلوكيات المذنب وتتهرب عن الواقع 
فقال : لا بالعكس طالما بحثت عن مخرج لأمتنا أنه ياصاحبي موت الضمير الذي بسببه ‏...
يستباح الدم ....ويجوع الصغير
وتشتكي الدنيا...ويعق الوالدين
ويطعنك بالظهر.....صديق وعزيز
وتنتهك حتى.......حقوق الميتين
ويتحول أقرب الناس إليك إلى شيطان على هيئة انسان ، يصبح ناكراً لمعروفك ، وناسياً لجميلك ويمسي كافراً لعشرتك!
حينما يموت الضمير ياصديقي 
ينعدم الامن .. تنعدم الأحاسيس ..
وتنعدم السعادة .. تنعدم المودة ..
تنعدم الأخلاق .. تنعدم المحبه ..
وتموت الإنسانية ...وتبقى وحوش على هيئة إنسان..تنهش بعضها البعض...
وينعدم الخوف من الله، فيؤكل الحرام ويظلم المسكين ويقتل المستأمن ويروع الآمن ويستحل كل ماهو منكر!
و تصبح الجريمة متعة..! وتضيع الحقوق !!
و يصبح " قتل امرء في غابة جريمة لا تغتفر " .
 " وقتل شعب كامل مسألة فيها نظر"
لا تستنكر الإحتفاء بالظالم ومعاونته على كسر قلب المظلوم !
حينما يموت الضمير ياصديقي 
تموت المثل والأخلاق
 وتضيع القيم ويكثر الفساد في شتى المجالات
ويصبح الفساد ثقافة
"فكيف يرضي الفتي بالذل يحملُهُ 
والذلُ تأنفهُ العبدانُ والخدمُ ؟!."
تصمت المنابر عن قول الحق .
و تغيب المروءة والكرامه .
و تكفن حياتك .
وتكون حياتك من غير روح
و ينتشر العقوق .
و تلد الامة ربتها .
و تصبح القلوب متوحشة .
والوجوه عابسة .
والألفاظ جامده .
لا ديانة ولا قيم .
و ‏يصبح الظلم هو العنوان الرئيسي للحياة .. وتنصرم الإنسانية .. والمخطئ هو صاحب الكلمة الصحيحة مع الاسف
و الضمير المستتر ... يموت مستتراً ... وتسقط الأقنعة..
و ‏يصبح الحرام حلالا .. ودم البيت الواحد مباحا .. ولامكان لشرف أو لنخوة .
و تحرق الشام وتمزق العراق ،وتُهمش القدس وتبكي العذراء سقوط الإنسانية
فلابد من استخدام الأسماء الطاهرة .. وإلا أصبحت الجمل غير مفيدة ..
حينما يموت الضمير ياصاحبي 
تتحدث البغايا عن الطهر
و ‏ترى من البشر افعال أبشع من أفعال الحيوان..
تتأكد وقتها أن طريقك صار لونه أسود كالظلام وحياتك لم يعد لها طعم 
وتتوقع كل شيء .. وتسوء الأفعال .. ويقتل الأطفال .. ويهاجر المظلوم
و لايبقى من الاسلام إلا اسمه، ولا من الدين إلا رسمه، المساجد عامرة وهي خراب من الهدى ،علماؤهم شر من تحت أديم السماء ، ويعود عصر الجاهلية بلباس جديد ، وطرق مختلفة لوأد البنات ، وهجر الأخوات 
فهل إحسان الضمير اصبح مصدر عذابنا .. نعيش الكبت .
تشتعل الحروب علي المسلمين .
وتتحول الحياة إلى شعلة من الهوس بالمحرمات؛ تحرق كل الجمال والنقاء بدواخلنا..
و .يكثر الظلم وينتشر الغدر بين الاصدقاء وتسرق مجهودات الغير.
فقلت له لماذا كل هذا التشائم ياصديقي 
نحن مسلمون نؤمن بالقضاء والقدر 
والليل الكاتم يعقبه صبح سافر
والشدة تتبعها فرج 
والنور يأتي بعد الظلام 
والعسر يعقبه يسر
قال الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى ...
صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ليبلغن هذا الأمر ما بلغ الليل والنهار، ولا يترك الله بيت مدر ولا وبر إلا أدخله الله هذا الدين بعز عزيز أو بذل ذليل، عزاً يعز الله به الإسلام وذلاً يذل الله به الكفر " فالدين منصور ومحفوظ من رب العزة والجلال 
ونسأل الله ان نكون من أنصار هذا الدين وحزبه المفلحين. 
فأستنار وجه صاحبي وابتسم وقال: أنا موقن بالفرج ..
فاللهم إن منا المذنبون ومنا المقصرون ومنا دون ذلك لكنا نسألك ألا تحمل علينا إصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا وارحمنا.
 انتهت القصة

----------

